# A moment for our fallen brethren and sistren



## MGS (Oct 24, 2012)

Ever wondered what happen to prolific forum posters?

Common response - unknown, possible illness, possibly got pissed off

anmgrl - her megabitch hate condensed into a white hot ball inside her, and she destablized and went nova, leaving only a white dwarf star.

ileo - unknown, possible illness, possibly got pissed off.

tummyrumbles - complete evacuated so much, she evacuated her brain and now in vegetative coma.

Nathan - ventured into northern hemisphere, now in critical care being treated for hypermagnetic toxicosis

I am beginning to suspect that some common factor links these disappearances.* Dark forces* are at work my friends


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

Nice, some twilight zone shieet


----------



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

MGS - a nobody, alter ego who contributes absolutely nothing (and never will) and is upset that people have real lives rather than hang around depressed, anti-social losers all day was vapourized by anmegrl's super troll banishing white light.

Happy Halloween.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I think we are done here.


----------

